# '58 Schwinn Hornet....need parts



## MichaelR (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm having trouble finding a tank and front light for a 1958 Schwinn Hornet....Any suggestions on where I could get them?


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 17, 2011)

could you post a picture of your bike so we can determine what tank you need


----------

